# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Zbulimi, drita shtyn objektet të fluturojnë

## brooklyn2007

*Zbulimi, drita shtyn objektet të fluturojnë
*
Një kërkim i një grupi shkencëtarësh amerikanë ka treguar se drita është në gjendje që të bëjë objektet të fluturojnë, lajmëroi mëngjesin e sotëm revista shkencore Space.
Nëpërmjet një rreze të fuqishme drite, ata ishin në gjendje që të ngrinin një objekt të vogël nga toka, ndërsa tani punohet për të kryer eksperimente me trupa gjithmonë e më të rëndë. 

Sipas shkencëtarëve, ata kanë zbuluar mënyrën se si do të ndërtohen mjetet hapësinore të së ardhmes, të shtyra jo më nga forca e motorëve me hidrogjen të lëngshëm, por nga drita e diellit.

Përveçse fluturoi, objekti prej disa milimetrash ishte në gjendje edhe të drejtohej, sipas drejtimit me të cilin fluksi i dritës e godiste. Forca ngritëse krijohet si pasojë e përthyrjes së dritës në një objekt transparent.

Në eksperimentet e ardhshme, kërkuesit do të testojnë materjale të tjera, me një koefiçent të ndryshëm reflektimi, ndërsa pritet të shikohet edhe se si ndikojnë mikrovalët e ndryshme të fotoneve të dritës.

Ideja e krijimit të mjeteve fluturese hapsinore që do të funksionojnë me shtytje lazeri është debatuar prej kohësh që prej vitit 1927, kur pioneri Friedrich Zander spekuloi mbi mundësinë, por shtytja e dritës mund të jetë një zgjidhje për të ardhmen, duke qenë se ajo është e gjendshme në natyrë.

http://www.top-channel.tv/artikull.p...0859&ref=onews

----------

